# BigRob Needs Your Prayers



## BigRob777 (Apr 21, 2009)

Disclaimer:
For some of you, this may be TMI (too much info).  As the title states, it is a prayer request, so if you're offended by Christianity, please stop reading here.

I've been under the weather of late, with a 2-3 degree fever for 2-1/2 weeks.  I can't take ensaids (sp?), but tylenol lowers my fever by 3/4, which is great.  I'm getting cold sweats too.  I thought I was passing a kidney stone, but I'm not so sure that's my problem.  I won't go into detail, but I think my "options" are prostatititis, kidney stone, or prostate cancer, in order of likeliness.  I've passed 4 or 5 stones, so I'd prefer it was that, and I have no reason to think that it's cancer.  I did pass a fragment of a stone, but that might be a common occurance for me, as I don't usually check, unless I'm hurting.  That fragment kept me from the Dr.'s for the last week, or I'd have gone sooner.

I will hit 50 this year and that's the time of life when this sort of thing crops up.  My Dad had prostatitis, but I don't know if it's congenital.  Deleted joke here....

I go to see my Dr. tomorrow.  Please pray that it isn't serious and that my pain and fever break.  I also have heavy chest congestion, but I'm thinking that it isn't related.  I'll keep this updated, with the verdict.  If you want to e-mail me, please do so at my regular address:
figuredwoods@yahoo.com

Prayers, encouragement and facts are much welcomed.  Thanks so much,
Rob

PS  For those of you who are wondering about my lap band surgery, I lost 13 pounds prior to surgery, then 47 pounds arter surgery (in the first 5 weeks), then gained back 43.  I finally got it adjusted right and got my head into the game and have lost about 18 pounds in the last 5 weeks.  I'm dropping fairly quickly right now, as I'm more motivated than usual.  Thank you, to those of you who prayed for me in this situation too.

Here are the weight stats:
1 month prior to surgery = 415 lbs.
Date of surgery 402.5 pounds
5 weeks post surgery 355 lbs.
Nova picnic last year 360± lbs.
5 weeks ago 398 lbs.
this morning 380.5 lbs.
Ultimate goal 250 lbs.


----------



## ngeb528 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hang in there, Rob.  

Don't sweat it (pardon the 'fever' pun) until your doctor tells you what's going on.

I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## sol92258 (Apr 22, 2009)

as a fellow Christian I will pray that God's ultimate Will be done in your life, and that you'll have the courage to accept God's plan for your life, and congrats on the weight loss!


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 22, 2009)

Prayers are offered for you, Big Guy.  Hang in there!


----------



## markgum (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey there my friend.
  prayers being sent.  If you need encouragement with the lap band PM me.
I had gastric bypass 5 years ago and lost 135 lbs and have gained 10 back.


----------



## Poppy (Apr 22, 2009)

Prayers are headed your way, my thoughts will be with you.


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks all,
Mark, I might be contacting you with a question or two later.  I'm not that much of a worrier, but this pain and fever is getting old.
Rob


----------



## Woodlvr (Apr 22, 2009)

You are in my prayers friend. I hope that this will pass quickly so that you can feel better.


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 22, 2009)

Good luck Rob . Best wishes and prayers to you .


----------



## wudnhed (Apr 22, 2009)

Rob, I truly hope you get to feeling better.  Saying a prayer........


----------



## Ligget (Apr 22, 2009)

You are in my prayers too Rob, keep your chin up my friend!


----------



## mick (Apr 22, 2009)

Rob, You'll be in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## SuperDave (Apr 22, 2009)

Rob,

Praying for you, Brother. 

Sometimes stress can really make something simple, seem a lot worse. A few years back I had all the symptoms congestive heart failure but it eventually worked out to be all stress related. Made for a rough few months.

Let us know what you find out, and remember, you know your body better than anyone, so make sure you are comfortable with everything you are told or make a fuss until you are!

Dave


----------



## UKpenmaker (Apr 22, 2009)

Hope all goes well for you Rob.
Sending thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## TBone (Apr 22, 2009)

HAng in there Rob, prayers that this will be minor and pass.
Good luck with the weight loss.


----------



## dntrost (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey big guy stress can play a big part in your health just let the doctors have a look and take care of yourself glad to see you are serious about losing the weight it will make you feel much better.  I will be praying this is nothing serious and take care and keep us up to date....

Dion


----------



## BRobbins629 (Apr 22, 2009)

We're on your side.  Be well.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Apr 22, 2009)

We're thinking of you Rob.
Hope all turns out well for you.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 22, 2009)

Rob,

I know this has been a hard road for you of late.  My thoughts and prayers are with you.  Feel free to touch base if you need someone to talk to.

Your experiences make me realize my health issues of late are minor bumps in the road.  Hang in there and know you are in my thoughts.


----------



## hewunch (Apr 22, 2009)

Praying for you Rob. I pray also the Drs are able to figure out the problem.


----------



## Darley (Apr 22, 2009)

Rob sad to hear this but Hang in there and stay well.

From an Aussie mate.


----------



## skywizzard (Apr 22, 2009)

Rob, you have my prayers.  50 is a tough age for many.  It seems that this is the point that our past catches up with us.  I went through a difficult time medically beginning around 50, but am now in better health and condition than I was at 40.  I had an "awakening" and realized I only had one body and I better take care of it.   It sounds like you are on the right track with you weight loss.  Hang in there, don't be discouraged, see your doctor and welcome all the prayers of this great group.


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (Apr 22, 2009)

My prayers will be lifted with others


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hang in there, we all know your tough, best to keep spirits up and take care of yourself.


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow, what an awesome thing to wake up to...  You folks are the greatest and have always treated me like family.  Thank you so much.  Life is good, and wouldn't seem so, without pitfalls.  I guess it's like the old idea, if no part of you is cold, then you won't really appreciate the rest of you being warm.  I think I heard that from my parents about 40 years ago and I hold to it.

Cav,
I'm glad you can use me as a comparison.  When I broke my back, I did the same thing and it got me out of feeling sorry for myself.  I plopped into the pool (couldn't bend my knees), feeling like my life was ruined, when I saw a guy at the edge of the pool in a wheelchair, wishing he could just get in.  As a side note, just like Iraq, it's always good to have an exit stragegy.  It took me half an hour go get back out.

Well, I'll be back in about 3 hours, with an update.
Thanks again,
Rob


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 22, 2009)

I'll be thinking about you too Rob . Hope everything works out for the best .


----------



## mitchm (Apr 22, 2009)

Prayers are with you Rob!!!


----------



## MDWine (Apr 22, 2009)

Prayers on ya Rob...
You already know what to do... whatever the doctor says.
Mebbe I'll listen to that advice too!


----------



## StatProf (Apr 22, 2009)

Lifting you up even now.

Kyle


----------



## GoodTurns (Apr 22, 2009)

thoughts and prayers, my friend.
Jon


----------



## leehljp (Apr 22, 2009)

Lifting you in prayer Rob!


----------



## CaptG (Apr 22, 2009)

You are in our prayers my friend.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 22, 2009)

Rob, Best of luck, I hope your health issues are not serious, I'm praying that you get your weight under control and that your lapband isn't a part of the cause, carrying that much extra weight at your age isn't a good thing, and we need all of the IAP folks healthy.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear this Rob. I will be saying prayers for you. Hang in there.


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 22, 2009)

Rob,
Our family will be in prayer for you and yours.


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 22, 2009)

Well, I got good news.  It's a stone.  I know that having a kidney stone doesn't sound good, but it's better than the alternative.  I should be back on my feet in two days, once I get the meds in me.  The stone damaged me on its way out and may still be there.  If so, it doesn't seem like its a big one.

OK, that's enough gross stuff.  I hope to be back in my shop soon.
Thanks for all of your prayers and encouragements.  

IAP forever!
Rob


----------



## leehljp (Apr 22, 2009)

Good to hear it is the lesser of the "bad news" - although the pain never seems to be that!


----------



## Verne (Apr 22, 2009)

Good thoughts and prayers going out to you and yours,
Vern


----------



## cdbakkum (Apr 22, 2009)

Rob, Prayers have been said and will continue. Carl


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 22, 2009)

You all are the best.  Thank you.
Rob


----------



## broitblat (Apr 22, 2009)

Lots of positve thoughts for you, Rob.

Glad to hear the "good" news and hope it just keeps getting better.

  -Barry


----------



## Woodlvr (Apr 22, 2009)

Glad to hear that it is the lesser of the evils, I know how painful they are. You will continue to be in our prayers. Take care.


----------



## el_d (Apr 22, 2009)

Take care Rob Our prayers are still with you guy......


----------



## thewishman (Apr 22, 2009)

Big Rob - you ROCK...er, stone.


----------



## shull (Apr 22, 2009)

I hope that your recovery is swift and complete.  I went through Gastric Bypass back in 2001.  If you ever want to chat about the affects PM me.


----------



## gmcnut (Apr 22, 2009)

Rob,

You are in my prayers.  I turn 50 this year too.  I guess I better make a well visit to the doc to make sure all the systems are at their best.

Take care buddy.  I hope your lapband works well for you too.


----------



## LEAP (Apr 22, 2009)

Man never thought I'd be glad to hear somebody had a kidney stone! Heres to a quick recovery.


----------



## dalemcginnis (Apr 22, 2009)

Glad to hear that.


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow, this response is overwhelming.  Thanks all.  I'm hoping to be back to work in a couple of days.
Rob


----------



## wudnhed (Apr 23, 2009)

Glad to hear it's sorta good news Rob, take care!


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 23, 2009)

Update:
Day 2 and I'm starting to feel better.  The stone may still be there, or it may have passed already.  The fever broke yesterday too.
Thanks for your prayers.
Rob


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 23, 2009)

Rob,

I'm glad to hear you are feeling better.  Hopefully you will be back up to full speed soon.


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 23, 2009)

Cav, & all,
Any speed right now would be a blessing.  LOL  This post has been so uplifting and is a powerful aid in my recovery.  I seldom see prayers answered this quickly.  The pain is all but gone, at this point and the cold sweats left yesterday afternoon.  

Financial prayers are being answered as well.  My wife is a state employee (teacher) and our state is facing a 10% cut in pay.  We keep getting foreign students signing up to stay with us, so the cut is made up for, for the next 8 months.  Oorah!!!  For you non-former-Marine friends, that means Yippeee!, Yahoo!, Amen,! or something of the kind.  God is Good and His love is reflected in this thread.   aka you.

Rob


----------



## Skip_Evans (Apr 23, 2009)

I went thru the kidney stone procedure recently. PM is you have questions.


----------



## Mazzywv (Apr 23, 2009)

Big Rob

    Hang in there, don't leave the Dr.s office without some kind of diagnostics being done.  On some occasion I have heard pneumonia can produce some vague back pain (depending on where it is).  Anyway my prayers are with you, good luck, keep us posted.

Dan


----------



## Mazzywv (Apr 23, 2009)

well i just finished reading all the posts.  Glad it was "just" a stone.  Been there done that.   Carry on & feel better.

Dan


----------



## Tom McMillan (Apr 23, 2009)

Rob, you've always been a great friend and encouragement to me!!!  

I am and will continue to be in prayer for you my friend!!!


----------



## Rodger Bagwell (Apr 23, 2009)

Glad to hear everything will be good. and good luck with the weight loss


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 24, 2009)

I keep this thread up on my screen and turn to it often, for encouragement.  I've been getting e-mails as well.
Thank you all so much.  It really helps.
Rob


----------



## HawksFeather (Apr 24, 2009)

Rob,

Sorry that I didn't find this sooner, but I normally don't check this forum.  Anyway, prayers are on the way even though the stone may have already passed.  I had one stone and it was not fun.  So hang in there.

I hope that your wife's teaching position becomes a little more secure.  I worked in education for 35 years and know the ups and downs all too well.

Jerry


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey Rob, Get better. I had my first major (for me it was major) stone a couple months ago. Damn thing put pain into a whole new realm, and I have a very high threshold. I'd hate to have them on a regular basis, but I do have a prescription of Oxycodone in my nightstand waiting on the next one.


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 24, 2009)

Glad to hear things are getting better, big guy! Sorry I missed the OP, but I've not been able to access much since the move.


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 24, 2009)

Billy,
What?  You moved again?  Where are you living now?  

Mike,
Oxycodone doesn't even scratch the surface of kidney stone pain.  I've been on it for 14 years.  Ketorolac is the only thing that works and I'm not sure if its a pain pill, but it knocks the pain right out.
Rob


----------



## jscola (Apr 25, 2009)

Prayers are with you. Good luck


----------



## Rick_G (Apr 25, 2009)

Prayers lifted Rob.  Get well.


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 26, 2009)

Well, I've been on antibiotics for 4 days or so and my temperature comes and goes.  It's only a degree and a half, but I've got the sweats and major weakness and dizziness.  I don't know what it is.  It seems to be related to either my cough, or my stone/infection.  I'll call my Dr. tomorrow.  I'm usually OK, if I don't stand up, but that's unavoidable.  Your continued prayers are coveted.
Thanks,
Rob


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hang in there, Rob.  Don't put it off, call the doc for sure tomorrow.  Chin up, it will get better.

Not to compare, but tomorrow will be my first day at work for about 3 weeks after a reaction to medicine combined with a bout of mononucleosis.

I'll make you a deal; let's both wish each other luck!


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 26, 2009)

Rob, William and the rest of you who keep getting sick - start taking 2000 IU of vitamin D-3 twice a day.  It will boost your immune system.  Feel better friends!


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 27, 2009)

I know that you mentioned it was a stone, but you also mentioned that you had your band adjusted. Was this a surgical procedure?  If it was, you might ask your Dr. if it could be an infection, rather then a stone.  Hope that it clears quickly and that you begin to feel better sooner.


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 27, 2009)

Lou,
I've never heard of vitamin D3.  I have to take mini pills, or cut them into small pieces.  Big pills just don't work for me (like 1,000 mg of vitamin c), they're too big to cut up.  Trust me, Cipro (I'm taking it for my kidney stone infection) tastes like crap cut up.  I actually have to take childrens' vitamins and chewable C.  It isn't that bad.  The dinosaur shapes are pretty cool.  LOL

Cav,
Good luck and thanks.  I blew my nose today and came really close to passing out.  If I weren't standing perfectly balanced, I would have hit the deck.  That's never happened from using a kleenex before.  When I was a steel worker, I stood up, after sitting for a while and the same thing happened.  Fortunately, I was standing in a bulkhead door (like a submarine's hatch) and I was too big to fall through.  It was a 20' drop onto a pile of 1/2" thick, man-sized pieces of steel scrap.  Back then, it was from high blood pressure, but my pressure is great now.  It's just this bug that caught me.  I know it isn't swine flu, because I didn't lose my appetite.  I'm calling the Doc tomorrow (well, rather, later today, as it's pushing 1:30 AM).  Time for some ZZZZZs.
Rob


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 27, 2009)

Cindy,
No, it's just an injection of saline solution into a port.  It's done by my surgeon, so it's safer.  Some nurses do it for other doctors, but mine does his own.  He's the lead Dr. in his practice and I believe the best in the state.  It's amazing how simple it is to adjust the band.  It's like an inner tube, inside a hose clamp, with a tube and port attached.  The port is sewn in under the skin, but you can't see it (yet).  My weight loss is still continuing, but it is slowing down (as it always does).  I'm down to 378.5 today.

Thanks for your concern.  It was an intelligent perception.  The fill/adjustment did take place about 7 - 10 days, before the fever started.  Every once in a while, I take an extra bite, before I realize I'm full and it's uncomfortable, but now I know what that feeling is.  I thought that my stomach was just sensitive before.  It's a different feeling than normal fullness.
Rob


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 27, 2009)

BigRob777 said:


> Billy,
> What? You moved again? Where are you living now?


 
I've actually moved only once, but it took awhile to get into a house.

And I don't even want to talk about not having anything resembling a shop set up yet. :frown: But we are back in San Antonio and that's the most important thing. I've really been enjoying watching my oldest grandson play ball. I only missed one of his basketball games, and so far haven't missed a baseball game. Life it good, my friend!:good:

My hope is to have a workable shop by the Fall.


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 28, 2009)

Billy,
Too bad you're not in Delaware. I have two and you could use them whenever you wanted. I can never seem to find enough back to do any work, what with planting season just finishing up. I love fresh vegees. I experimented cooking with bok choi this year and now I want to plant some again. It's something like clery mixed with chinese cabbage. I use it instead of pasta and just love the taste, when it's cooked soft.

I'm also doing the salad gig again and want to use my garden to supply us with lots of romaine, tomatoes and cucumbers.

I love gardening, but hate the back-work it takes to keep it weeded. Enjoy your life with your grandkids. Oh, I'm also getting into smoking meat. I know that's popular in Texas. I did chicken legs first and they sucked. I did a brisket, with Hawaiian Mesquite and a rub I made up without pepper (my wife can't handle any pepper) and it was blazing!!!!! Fish is next. Trying to eat healthily, healthy,...er...good.

Rob


----------



## markgum (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey Rob;
  HIGH Protein; makes you feel full.  Watch out for the salad thing, leaves me hungry and I always put way to much dressing on it to make it healthy. 
keep up the good work.


----------



## Darley (Apr 28, 2009)

Rob I'm glad that you're OK, now if you like gardening ( like I do ) and if you have bad back, them rised you vegie bed up, I mean get some sleepers and make some land boxes 2' or 3' high then you can grow what you want without bending over picking the weed and vegies, your smoke meat sound and smell good but will suggest plain steam vegies and grill lean meat use olive oil if you can, keep well, all here need you.


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 28, 2009)

UPDATE:

Now for a twist.  On top of a kidney stone infection (I think the stone *may* have passed), I picked up bronchitis, or something of that sort and also the E-Coli virus.  I think I may have either gotten it from sorting through produce in a couple of asian markets, or through a spoiled piece of chinese sausage.  I spit it out and tossed the batch, but that might explain why I'm the only one in my household that is sick.  We have a chinese man and my wife here and neither are ill.  

My fever is cut in half and the runs isn't as bad.  I'm not as dizzy today, as I was yesterday.  My Dr. said that the cipro may be reacting with the E-Coli, which was causing the dizziness.  I should be getting another prescription today and should be feeling better soon.  I hope!

Thanks for your continued prayers and concern.
Rob


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 28, 2009)

Serge,
Smoked meat is a no-fat-added method of cooking meat, which allows the fat to drip off.  I eat either simmered/steamed, or raw veggies, so I agree with you.

Mark,
I know what you mean, but I load up the salads with protein, both meat and a little cheese.  I also use low-fat dressing, but do add too much.  I don't do salads every day, but it's a nice change from plain cooked veggies.  I do need to cut back on cheese, but it's good for people with limited stomach capacity, as an alternative to eating meat all of the time.  I wish I could eat raw veggies plain.
Rob


----------

